# King cobra sanctuary = awsome!!



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,
Going to the king cobra sanctuary in the not too distant future (sooner the better)and I literally cant wait!!
I was wondering if anybody had been,what they thought did they have their pic taken with a king cobra? If so HOLDING!?
£10 seems unbelievable value considering it all helps conserve this wonderful species


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

KCS is awesome, the whole team there have done a great job.

Its nice to see such pure passion, im imaging they will be very very busy after there press release.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

eco_tonto said:


> KCS is awesome, the whole team there have done a great job.
> 
> *Its nice to see such pure passion*, im imaging they will be very very busy after there press release.


you hit the nail on the head there mate, i couldn't agree more brilliant place brilliant people and they are doing a brilliant job


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Best day out I've ever had. Honestly it's amazing. It was great to catch up with Mark and Luke again, and the work they're doing is fantastic. The cobras are simply incredible and all in phenomenal good health. The tour is wonderfully informative and certainly eye-opening. I went last sunday and enjoyed it so much I'm going again this sunday. Can't wait. For anyone who hasn't yet visited, go. Now! If you've got other plans change them. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Best day out I've ever had. Honestly it's amazing. It was great to catch up with Mark and Luke again, and the work they're doing is fantastic. The cobras are simply incredible and all in phenomenal good health. The tour is wonderfully informative and certainly eye-opening. I went last sunday and enjoyed it so much I'm going again this sunday. Can't wait. For anyone who hasn't yet visited, go. Now! If you've got other plans change them. You won't be disappointed.


Words of wisdom!
I cant wait 2 go,weekend after next hopefully!


----------



## chevchev (Feb 27, 2007)

Where is it?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

As i've said previously, brilliant place to visit. Best day out you could ask for and i'd recommend it not just for reptile enthusiasts but animal lovers alike. You'll find out why we can't lose such an important animal and why it's crucial that conservation of the King Cobra continues. 

James


----------



## grant 7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing day out and very interesting. Where is it located?


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

grant 7 said:


> Sounds like an amazing day out and very interesting. Where is it located?


Nottinghamshire
www.kingcobrasanctuary.com:2thumb:


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

King Cobra Sanctuary
Brookhill Leys Road
Eastwood 
Nottingham
UK
NG16 3HZ


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

fantastic place/people went today with my mate certainly will be going again!!


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

WTF!!!! theres a place like this 20minutes down the road from me and i never new a thing about it!!!

guess where im gonna try and be next weekend!!!


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

br4m01 said:


> WTF!!!! theres a place like this 20minutes down the road from me and i never new a thing about it!!!
> 
> guess where im gonna try and be next weekend!!!


:lol2:: victory:


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

honestly do they have any marketing, because ive never it or anything even remotely like it in nottingham or the uk for that matter lol

how long has it been open? cant believe ive been missing out on it lol


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

*taster*










here's one of the many beautiful king cobras ive got lots of pics but dont want to spoil it for the people who haven't been you seriously will love it and come back with a better understanding of this snake and the importance to keep the king cobra in existence:notworthy:


----------



## choc (Mar 16, 2011)

20 mins away for me too, goin next sunday hopefully.
Can i buy one while im there LOL


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

hopefully going this weekend, or the following weekend at the latest


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Haven't actually been to the KCS, but Mark came down to my local reptile shop and did a talk and handling session  It was really good and very interesting! Shame KCS is so far away ...


----------



## abaddon_1974 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to have to try and visit, it is only about 60 minutes from me so not too far.
Will have to try and find something for the snake phobic wife to do while I am there.

Craig


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

abaddon_1974 said:


> I am going to have to try and visit, it is only about 60 minutes from me so not too far.
> Will have to try and find something for the snake phobic wife to do while I am there.
> 
> Craig


Plenty of shopping opportunities in Nottingham


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

ConstrictorsCymru said:


> hopefully going this weekend, or the following weekend at the latest


Did you get to go ? I am thinking about organizing a trip there if there is any one else interested in South Wales.


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

AZUK said:


> Did you get to go ? I am thinking about organizing a trip there if there is any one else interested in South Wales.


 Hiya,
Went to newquay for the weekend for a friends birthday, spent quite a bit, so wouldn't be looking to go till after payday (25th).
If you were thinking of organising after then, could be a definite possibility: victory:
Cant wait to go there, my girlfriend wants to come and 1 or 2 mates are interested, not sure how many people you were thining of going on your trip.
Let me know, up for it 100%! where in south Wales are you?
Cheers,Tom


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like a good day out. I'm going to have to try and visit there soon


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

RIP Luke Yeomans


----------

